# Rattle from rear seat/window



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a reoccuring rattle or ticking from the rear window area of the car. The dealer has looked at it and fixed a loose headliner retainer and a loose third brake light lense, but it still remains. It sounds like a tick, a pop almost, and happens mostly on uneven roads where the chassis has to work. I know in the TSB sticky thread there is a underbody label and a rear bushing solution I plan to mention.

Has anyone else observed this in their Cruze and (more importantly) has there been a solution? I plan to bring it in again next week and hopefully have a few options for them to try. My technician can hear it, but unfortunately cannot seem to remedy the issue as of yet.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I may have the same rattle, mine sounds like its coming from the passenger side in the back somewhere.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't determined what side it may be coming from on mine, but my 7 year old has indicated it is behind him when he is in the back seat so I am wondering what it could be. I am suspecting the rear window is not seated right and the chassis flex is causing it as it doesn't sound like something loose, more like something popping in and out of place.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Self-serving bump for a couple more views...

Update. Yesterday I crossed a bridge expansion gap and a loud pop came from the rear of the car. Now the rattle is almost constant and the tone of the sounds has changed slightly as well.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I may have the same rattle, mine sounds like its coming from the passenger side in the back somewhere.


I noticed it on mine too on a very cold day last week. Probably the plastic on the C pillar being cold and more stiff than usual.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine have done it since new from 70 F down to -10 F this past week. It does seem a little worse the colder it gets, but I cannot be sure it isn't just getting worse as time goes by and the falling temperature is independent of the cause.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive heard the rattle even more after I installed the magnaflows.... haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

TTR mount coming soon, so I better get used to it


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, let's see if the third time is the charm. I will be out of town for work for the next two days so I left the car with the dealer so they could hopefully narrow down what is going on. The service manager took a ride with me and the rear was popping in the parking lot before we even got over 5 mph. I like everything about my Cruze except that rattle coming from the rear.

I'll report if/what the remedy is on Friday.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got that creaking/popping noise from the rear window area also. Bought the car last July, and didn't hear it until late November. Since then it has been almost constant. I've tried to find the source, but have been unsuccessful. Lets hope that gunner gets a remedy!!


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

My back window rattles too. Something in the front rattles when the car is accelerating and shifts into 2nd and 3rd...almost like a vibration. Not sure if its the dash or under the hood. Anyone else experience vibration upon accel? 1.4L 2012 Automatic


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sheleb1 said:


> I've got that creaking/popping noise from the rear window area also. Bought the car last July, and didn't hear it until late November. Since then it has been almost constant. I've tried to find the source, but have been unsuccessful. Lets hope that gunner gets a remedy!!


sheleb1,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealership. They will be able to look into this issue for you. I would like you to keep me updated on the outcome of your visit to your dealership. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Update. My dealer worked on the car for a couple days and said they had it fixed. The rear appears to be remedied. They disassembled the rear interior and reassembled it with new foam and sealants. We took the kids to a indoor water park a couple hours away this weekend and I didn't hear anything from the rear. The gauge cluster was another story. The clear plastic buzzed constantly on the way home from the dealer. I finally decided to try my own fix so I didn't have listen to it on our trip. I took a small rubber tube and cut the length of it and placed it between the clear plastic and the round trim pieces to place pressure on the plastic. It seems to have done the trick for now.

So, the dealer did seam to fix the rear rattle/popping with the new foam/sealant around the back glass. I will hold my final judgement until I can drive it for a few weeks and see if anything returns. But after a few hundred miles this weekend they seem to be taken care of by these last fixes.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks very much for the update Gunner.
Too bad its not a do-it-yourself fix.
I'll let them know about your remedie at my dealership.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Update.

Well, the rattle in the gauge cluster I think has been remedied. My dealer took the car and completely disassembled the cluster and reassembled it with new backing. It has been two weeks and I have not had any noise from the instruments. The rear is almost completely remedied. Only on the badly frost broken roads do I hear a rattle from the rear window area. A much better situation than when I could drive in the parking lot at 5 mph and get the rattle to occur. I have intermittent rattles from the dash here and there, but nothing that seems to be a constant problem.

No easy fixes in this case as both areas had to be totally disassembled to get rid of the rattle. My dealer has done a good job working with me to get this figured out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gunner22 said:


> Update.
> 
> Well, the rattle in the gauge cluster I think has been remedied. My dealer took the car and completely disassembled the cluster and reassembled it with new backing. It has been two weeks and I have not had any noise from the instruments. The rear is almost completely remedied. Only on the badly frost broken roads do I hear a rattle from the rear window area. A much better situation than when I could drive in the parking lot at 5 mph and get the rattle to occur. I have intermittent rattles from the dash here and there, but nothing that seems to be a constant problem.
> 
> No easy fixes in this case as both areas had to be totally disassembled to get rid of the rattle. My dealer has done a good job working with me to get this figured out.




gunner22,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to fix this issue for you. I am also happy to hear that you are pleased with your dealership and the way that they handled your situation. Thank you for your feedback. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

